# Need Alternative/Electronic songs... any suggestions?



## Rojellio (Oct 12, 2009)

Hands down the creepiest thing I have ever heard is hard rock/ heavy metal redone as nursery lullabies. Metallica's "Battery" being the more dreadful and spin chilling of the lot. There are a lot of bands, and genres covered. "Rockabye Baby" Look it up on Itunes. 

Vitamin String & Vitamin Piano quartet has some strange creep stuff to.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

How about Shiny Toy Gun's "Ghost Town"

YouTube - Shiny Toy Guns - Ghost Town (Music Video)

may Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo. He's creepy all own his own 
or just about anything by The Creepshow but they're a little more horrorbilly than anything else.


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

OOhh, I totally forgot about Shiny Toy Guns... thanks!! This song is perfect!

And I looked up Rockabye Baby... CREEPY! Totally perfect, thanks so much for the suggestion!

Keep 'em coming if anyone can think of more!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Right; rock & metal is my business, so I might be able to help out... I'll just have to name some things, because I'm not in the position now to listen to the kind of music you gave as an example..

Any Iron Maiden song will do(Hallowed be thy name, 7th son of a 7th son, number of the beast, the evil that men do)

Ozzy Osbourne/Black Sabbath; lots of good songs(Mister Crawley, Black Sabbath)

Saxon: Princess of the Night, more I think that could give you the right vibe

Marilyn Manson might be to hard; dunno, his version of tainted love is pretty cool

L7 - Monster

Love/Hate - Time's up

Alice Cooper - Feed my Frankenstein

Carl Orff - Carmina Burama (classical music, but always does the trick), same goes for Mozart's Requiem - Confutatis

Lacrimosa (I think) - Phantom of the Opera

Megadeth - Tornado of Souls, hook in mouth etc.

Doro - Burning the Witches

The Ramones - Pet Sematary (written for part I of the film)

The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil (or Guns n'Roses version, pretty good also)

The Gathering - Strange Machines (might not fit the theme)

Evanescence and bands like that usually have some good things for Hallowe'en too..

Electronic (very loud/hard): The Masochist - (I need no thanks for) killing scum

I hope there's anything here you like...if you do, I could sum up my entire playlist!


----------



## Aether (Oct 14, 2009)

*Softer and Darker*

Johnny Hollow 
Electronic/Alternative with female vocals. Easy and Dark, good for a gothic dinner party.
Johnny Hollow Music 2008

Birthday Massacre
A Canadian group, Dark lyrics with melodic synthrock and vocals. Their latest album walking with strangers is my favorite but do not miss violet, which has a little harder feel.
The Birthday Massacre - Official Website


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd like to add an artist from the San Francisco Bay Area:
Eric McFadden.
Some of his stuff is pretty twisted and amazing... some less so.
Try Eric McFadden 
My favorite album of his is Who's Laughing Now?
I do not work for him, nor am I affiliated with him... I just like his stuff.


----------



## superhero (Oct 15, 2009)

I like to use Monsters by Matchbook Romance, and Evil Town by the Vines. Also The Horrorpops have some good stuff.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Indie Rock Cafe is doing what's going to be a 13 part round up of newer halloween-themed songs this month... I haven't listened to the songs yet so I can't vouch for how closely thematically related they are, but here's the link...

Argh- not allowed to post links yet since this is my first post (drive-by spam-blocking, I guess) - either google Indie Rock cafe and then search halloween, or I'll try this... it is this with the usual header added:

indierockcafe.com/music/halloween-songs/halloweenindierocksongs.html

(If this is a problem, mods, please remove and let me know!)


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Someone already suggested them, but Birthday Massacre & Shiny Toy Guns...also most anything by Angelspit, Creature Feature, Queen of the Damned Soundtrack, The 69 Eyes, Wednesday 13, or Zombie Girl

:Wumpscut: - Wreath of Barbs
AFI - Miss Murder (VNV Nation Remix)
Bauhaus - Bell Lugosi's Dead (I'm sure there are electronic remixes out there; I have one but can't find it)
Blaqk Audio - Stiff Kittens
Carfax Abbey - Cry Little Sister
Combichrist - Today We Are All Demons (Beneath the World Mix)
Depeche Mode - In Chains
Echo & The Bunnymen - Killing Moon
Ego Likeness - Burn Witch Burn
Genitorturers - Sin City (KMFDM Remix)
Gravity Kills - Guilty
Joy Division - Dead Souls (NIN also does a cover)
Metric - Monster Hospital (Mstrkrft Remix)
Minless Faith - Vultures
Ministry - Stigmata
Schoolyard Heroes - Cemetery Girls
She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart 
Skinny Puppy - Rodent (Ken 'Hiwatt' Marshall Remix/DDT Remix)
The Faint - Agenda Suicide
The Faint - Psycho
The Faint - Paranoiattack
The Horrors - Jack the Ripper
The Killers- Bones
XUBERX - Death March
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Graveyard


Hope this helps.


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you all so much! This added at least another hour to my nice little mix... Perfection!


----------



## mau5trap (Oct 30, 2009)

Without a doubt for electronic the best 2 songs are: deadmau5- moar ghosts N Stuff, and Deadmau5- Ghosts 'n stuff (featuring Rob Swire) ... if you play them back to back they mix together too. Both are on the album "For lack of a better name"


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I know it's a little after the fact, but here are a few you may want to add to your list for next year:

An album titled "New Wave Halloween"-songs include:
"Dead Man's Party" by Oingo Boingo
"Every Day Is Halloween" by Ministry
"Pet Sematary" by The Ramones
"The Munster's Theme" by The Comateens
as well as other goodies

An album titled "Drews Famous Halloween Horror Theme Songs"

"My Immortal" and "Haunted" by Evanecsence
"Boris The Spider" by The Radioactive Chickenheads (Cover of "The Who")
"Zombie" by Miser ( Cover of "The Cranberries")
"I Eat Cannibals" and "Dracula's Tango" by Total Coleo
Many songs from Nox Arcana
Just about any song by Zombie Girl, especially "Creepy Crawler", "We Are The Ones","Bleeder", and "I Want It". "Screams From The Cemetery" is also a great track, but it's more like ambient background music peppered with awesome sound effects.


----------

